# Child tax credit in uk



## Madison1980 (Jan 12, 2017)

How should I enter this on my 1040?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it's a tax credit, I don't believe you have to enter it at all on your 1040. Public benefits (like child allowance) aren't considered income for US tax purposes. And tax credits don't count as income at all - unless you took a deduction for the full amount of the tax last year (i.e. before the tax credit).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Madison1980 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks!! Finally getting around to this..........and I have it almost all done, but think this year's is late, so maybe I should only have done two past years. But think I'll give them all three. It's more mentally draining - the actually doing is not hard at all! But thanks for all your help. Couldn't have done without you Bev and this forum. Gave me the confidence.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Filing from overseas you have an automatic extension to June 15th, so this year's is right on time. And if you don't owe anything, there's really no penalty for late filing. (I.e. the penalty is a percentage of the amount owed).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

